# Help me put a new motor on my Craftsman 247886640



## MassD (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys im new to this forum, im thinking about getting a new machine because this thing bogs down quite a bit due to the under powered Tecumseh 4hp motor. It is a model number 247886640 5.0 24inch. I am thinking about picking up a harbor freight 6.5 hp motor because ive used them before and they perform well. Im just curious on how to set it up as this blower has a dual pulley set up. Will it just bolt together or will cutting and welding be required. 
Here are some pics hope it helps, and thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some have done it, but it is a bit of work, some cutting and welding and sourcing some new or modified parts. My suggestion would be to find an old Ariens with a blown engine and a single shaft. The Ariens chassis can be had for well under $50 if you catch them at the right time. Then you can toss your Harbor Freight engine on it and if you are lucky sell your old Craftsman to cover the cost of the new blower.

As a side note, it could just be snow / water on there, but it sure looks like you are leaking quite a bit of oil.


----------



## MassD (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea the front seal is shot, thats why I thought about just replacing it. Oh well looks like its time for a new snow blower. Any reccomnedations?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

You have a MTD built craftsman machine and if you check out my threads under GustoGuy on the MTD forum you will see how to replace the engine with a HF 6.5hp. I replaced my 5hp Tecumseh and it works great. I will put links to all my threads on what I did.

replaced engine on MTD Yard machine 5/22 with a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc


I finished my Predator 212cc powered 1996 MTD 5/22

Repowering with an OHV Predator engine is cost effective way Vrs buying a new machine


----------



## MassD (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you gustoguy much appreciated


----------

